# Survival > Foraging & Wild Edibles > Bush Recipes Only >  Wild Rice Breakfast Mash

## mountainmark

Wild Rice Breakfast Mash

This one is a quick and easy one I like for breakfast. It is 100% wild unless you decide to add cinnamon.

1. Grind wild rice coarsely in a flour mill.

2. Mix ground rice in boiling water (a 3 part water to 1 part rice ratio) add dried wild apple chips.

3. Stir until thick.

4. add maple syrup to taste. (and cinnamon if you like)

5. top with crumbled butternuts.

Enjoy!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## mountainmark

One thing I forgot to mention on this one is it also contains dried wild apples. They add quite a bit. I'll edit the recipe.

----------

